# Fotoslideshow mit Überblendung als Fotoblitzeffekt?



## FlashMX2005 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine Fotoslideshow mit Überblendung als Fotoblitzeffekt erstellen d.h. nach jeden Bild soll als Überblendung das Geräusch einer auslösenden Kamera kommen und dazu so ein Blitzeffekt als wie wenn man in das Bild mit einem Fotoblitz reinblitzen würde.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine habe sowas im tv schonmal gesehen.

Wie macht man sowas?

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Another (30. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an.

Soll das später als Film exportiert werden oder mittels Powerpoint realisiert werden oder auf 'ne Homepage gezeigt werden? Welche Programme stehen dir zur Verfügung?
Ein wenig mehr Infos wären schon ratsam, geht alles.


----------



## FlashMX2005 (30. Juli 2009)

programm hab ich noch keins deswegen frag ich ja mit was man sowas macht soll später ins netz oder via dvd player angeschaut werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also da nimmst du am besten ein Postproctionprogramm wie After Effects. Obwohl das warscheinlich etwas überdimensioniert ist.
Falls du Photoshop hast kannst du sowas inzwischen auch über die Animationszeitleiste realisieren.
Flash wäre auch noch das Programm mit dem du das machen könntest. hast aber keine Möglichkeit direkt auf die Bilder einzuwirken bezüglich des Blitzlichtes.

Gruß


----------



## Another (30. Juli 2009)

Oken..

Da dir derzeit "keine" Programme zur Verfügung stehen, kann keiner erwarten das du dir nun ma eben ein paar hundert €uro Programme zulegen sollst. Selbst wenn du dir von einem die Trial-Version besorgst, hättest du für dein Unterfangen ja immer noch den Lernfaktor den du hierfür, bzw. des Programms, überwinden müsstest. Somit schlage ich dir vor du gehst direkt hier auf dem Board in die Jobbörse. :suspekt: Nein...

Im Grunde kannst du sowas auch ganz einfach mit den dir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln realisieren. Alles was du hierfür benötigst ist ein Videoschnittprogramm! Moooment, das hast selbst du und nennt sich Windows Moviemaker - aber evtl. haste ja in der Hinsicht auch was komfortableres. Wenn du es damit angehst, brauchst du die Bilder dort nur in einander überblenden lassen. Da zwischen brauchst nur jeweils ein weißes Bild mit 2 frames schnell einblenden lassen, und in das andere etwas langsamer ausblenden lassen. Fertig.
Aber du wolltest ja noch Sound - naja den fügst du ganz einfach dort in die Audiospur. Sounds findest du u.a. auf http://www.findsounds.com/

MFG,
Another


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Another hat gesagt.:


> Moooment, das hast selbst du und nennt sich Windows Moviemaker.....


Sagt wer?
Ich habe Windows..... aber kein Moviemaker.
Aber abgesehn davon, evtl. hat er ja nichtmal Windows?! 

Und dann sollte evtl. auch geklärt werden welche Formate der DVD-Player unterstützt.
Hier würde ich nämlich ansetzen..... den Film später z.B. in ein Flash Video (für die Website) zu konvertieren ist das kleinere Übel.
Umgekehrt wäre es u.U. eine Katastrophe. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also den Movie Maker kann man auch nachinstallieren bzw runterlade.d
Grundsätzlich sollte man, wenn man etwas auf einem DVD-Player abspielen möchte die Daten auch kompatibel speichern. Das heißt als auf AVi und MPG Container verzichten und wirklich eine DVD Authoren.
Man kann auch aus Flash DVD-Auflösungen ausgeben und dann als DVD-Authoren.

Was die Programme betrifft so gibt es eine ganze Menge kostenlose mit denen man das relative einfach Konzept auch umsetzen kann. Google spuckt da einiges zu aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Another (30. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Windows..... aber kein Moviemaker.



^^ Nur für dich: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-Movie-Maker_13007023.html

.. aber Dirty war ma wieder schneller, aber ich weiß schon was Dr. damit aussagen wollte .. 

Wie gesagt, wenns soweit ist und FlashMX2005 sich  entschieden hat womit er was machen will, bzw. sich die unzähligen kostenlose Programme runtergeladen hat die er benötigt, können wir ihm gewiss eh mehr helfen.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe aber W2k..... und nun?! 



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Man kann auch aus Flash DVD-Auflösungen ausgeben und dann als DVD-Authoren.


Klar geht das auch.
Aber eine DVD hat, wenn das Ausgangsmaterial stimmt, eine bessere Qualität.
Zumal ein Flash Film, für Websites, i.d.R. eher eine niedrigere Auflösung hat um Traffic zu sparen.
Also lieber aus etwas gutem was schlechteres machen, als umgekehrt.


----------



## FlashMX2005 (14. September 2009)

Hier ist sowas zu sehen was ich meine.... bei Minute 01:40!

http://www.schlag-den-raab.de/videos/videoplayer/66431/

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------

